# Does fructose in fruits increase Triglyceride levels?



## thisiswut (Dec 8, 2006)

"The problem is our bodies metabolize HFCS differently than sucrose or fruit leveulose. When we consume sucrose, our bodies convert it into glucose, which raises our blood glucose levels. We then get an insulin spike to shuttle the glucose where it???s needed. When we consume HFCS, unlike natural sugar, it is metabolized in the liver and produces high triglyceride levels which are linked to heart disease. In addition, HFCS does not induce insulin secretion, nor does it boost leptin production, both of which are key signals for decreasing hunger. Hence, the name ???fat carb.??? Eat it, get fat. Eat more, get fatter."

I'm aware he is speaking about HFCS, but why would this not happen when fructose in fruits are being digested?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

who are you quoting?  Where did that come out of?


----------



## thisiswut (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, here's the link I was quoting from.

http://bullz-eye.com/furci/2006/any_food_in_moderation.htm


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

*Metabolic effects of dietary fructose*

J Hallfrisch,  The Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology (FASEB), Vol 4, 2652-2660, 1990

Fructose, a naturally occurring hexose, is a component of many fruits, vegetables, and sweeteners. Because of the introduction of high fructose corn sweeteners in 1967, the amount of free fructose in the diet of Americans has increased substantially in the last 20 years. Fructose is sweeter, more soluble, and less glucogenic than glucose or sucrose, so it has been recommended as a replacement for these sugars in the diets of diabetic and obese people. Although an acute dose of fructose causes smaller increases in glucose and insulin than a comparable dose of glucose, there are a number of changes after dietary adaptation that may reduce its desirability as a sugar replacement in certain segments of the population. Fructose is absorbed primarily in the jejunum and metabolized in the liver. When consumed in excess of dietary glucose, it may be malabsorbed. Fructose is more lipogenic than glucose or starches, and usually causes greater elevations in triglycerides and sometimes in cholesterol than other carbohydrates. Dietary fructose has resulted in increases in blood pressure, uric acid, and lactic acid. People who are hypertensive, hyperinsulinemic, hypertriglyceridemic, non-insulin-dependent diabetic, or postmenopausal are more susceptible to these adverse effects of dietary fructose than healthy young subjects. Although consumption of fructose as a component of fruits and vegetables is an unavoidable consequence of eating a healthy diet, added fructose seems to provide little advantage over other caloric sweetners and compares unfavorably to complex carbohydrates in susceptible segments of the population.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2006)

If you ate, oh, say - a 'crap load' (literally  )... Maybe... But in sensible amounts then fructose level you would get from a little fruit is not significant.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

I have never ever heard people say, wow I sure am getting fat from all of the damn fruit I ate. It maybe a good idea to avoid it late at night, but for the most part eat up, its not going to make you obese.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with fruit late at night either... I eat fruit in my last meal every night (along with several other serves during the day)... 

I am also a female who maintains at about 10%.

Oh - and I eat a bucket load of dairy too...


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh I am well aware of your bf, its incrediable. You and Jodi are the 2 I listen to for nutrition advice, cant argue success.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> If you ate, oh, say - a 'crap load' (literally  )... Maybe... But in sensible amounts then fructose level you would get from a little fruit is not significant.



yea, I can garuntee you the people the that study aren't overeating on fruit either....lol....they are drinking soda and eating garbage.


----------



## bjz (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, I can garuntee you the people the that study aren't overeating on fruit either....lol....they are drinking soda and eating garbage.



I agree.  I am having very good results eating about two cups of fruit a day.  It is the lower carb fruits such as berries and cantelope rather than bananas and pineapple.  I was very obese. Seemed to put on weight fast with any kind of starchy carbs.  I am basically eating lean meats fish eggs and dark green veggies and fruits.  If I am craving sweets I eat my berries.  I have eaten up to three cups a day and still have been losing at a pretty good rate.  I think the nutrients have kept my energy levels up also.


----------

